# Viagra Parrot



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2009)

*A Parrot Swallows a Viagra Tablet ....* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			His owner, disgusted, puts him in the freezer to cool off. 

Later when he opens the freezer, he finds the parrot is sweating. 

"How come you are sweating?" he asks. 

The parrot replies, "Do you know how hard it is to open 
the legs of a frozen chicken?"






(hope this doesn't get a bunch of social commentary like my LAST joke  )


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 28, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> *A Parrot Swallows a Viagra Tablet ....*
> His owner, disgusted, puts him in the freezer to cool off.
> 
> Later when he opens the freezer, he finds the parrot is sweating.
> ...


 

No means no.  It's sad that you would trivialize rape in this manner.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> No means no.  It's sad that you would trivialize rape in this manner.


:lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2009)

I was gonna comment on the necrophilia here, but.......


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

Did the chicken raise the white flag too?


----------



## jim777 (Oct 28, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> No means no.  It's sad that you would trivialize rape in this manner.



there's a joke there (if the chicken could open it's mouth to say no...), but some things are best left unsaid


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 28, 2009)

I was going to be bad very bad.  I had to do with tongues and  flag poles, enough said!


----------

